# Getting a new snake 🐍



## Obsidian (Aug 6, 2020)

my old cornsnake passed away a few years back and I've been looking for another since. They are common, easy to find but I wanted a nice colorful one.

I finally decided it was time and placed a order with one of the largest and oldest corn breeders in the US.

ETA: bit of a change, I found my dream snake from the same breeder so after a phone call, I have a different snake coming next week.
He is a bloodred corn and will be a very deep red adult.
Hatched 7/14

I need a good, unusual name. My last corn was named pandora


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 6, 2020)

I think he is pretty now. Please post pics when his colors are even brighter. I assumed it is a he since you mention the little guy. How old? Snakes are not my favorite but there are some very pretty ones. Congratulations on acquiring a new friend! Waldo!


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 6, 2020)

I will update with growth pictures. Corns really do change a lot, I'll get on my pc later and post baby to adult pics of my last one.

Yes, he is a he. Not sure on age, the website didn't list his hatch date. I'll get that info when he is shipped. I'd guess around 1-2 months.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 6, 2020)

Can't wait to see a pic when you get your new baby.


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 6, 2020)

Odin, Jasper, Snape...?


----------



## GemstonePony (Aug 6, 2020)

He's gorgeous! I'm suggesting Sardonyx as a name.


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 7, 2020)

Awww, he has such a sweet little face. Congrats!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 7, 2020)

Congratulations!!   Looking forward to more pictures.  That's as close as I want to be to a snake.....


----------



## Jersey Girl (Aug 7, 2020)

Snakes kind of freak me out, but have to admit, he’s pretty cute. Call him Maizie.  Corn reference.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 7, 2020)

This pandora when I first got him vs 4 or 5 yrs. He was the best, gentlest sake you could ever wish for.


----------



## Cosmo71 (Aug 7, 2020)

My daughter wants a snake now. She has quite the collection of animals 2 mice, 1 gerbil and takes good care of them. I don't imagine we will get anything "fancy" but your snakes are beautiful.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 7, 2020)

Cosmo71 said:


> My daughter wants a snake now. She has quite the collection of animals 2 mice, 1 gerbil and takes good care of them. I don't imagine we will get anything "fancy" but your snakes are beautiful.



If you are interested in buying from a breeder, I couldn't recommend smr reptiles more. The owner, Don is a great guy and their guarantees are top notch.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 7, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> Waldo!



How funny, Waldo was my old username and back in the day, my CB handle


----------



## Jersey Girl (Aug 7, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> This pandora when I first got him vs 4 or 5 yrs. He was the best, gentlest sake you could ever wish for.


Wow!  Pretty!  Colors remind me of candy corn!


----------



## beckster51 (Aug 7, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> Wow!  Pretty!  Colors remind me of candy corn!


I think Candy Corn is a pretty good name!


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 7, 2020)

Oh my gosh, I love these snakes! Every once in a while I am graced with their presence in my yard. I've always called them red rat snakes though. The last one I saw was a little one less than a foot long. I found him dead in my front yard. I came right inside and started yelling at my husband about it. I don't know if a bird dropped it; we have a pair of hawks that perch in a pine tree across the street and hunt. 

I like Waldo since you have a connection to the name already.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 7, 2020)

gardengeek said:


> Oh my gosh, I love these snakes! Every once in a while I am graced with their presence in my yard. I've always called them red rat snakes though. The last one I saw was a little one less than a foot long. I found him dead in my front yard. I came right inside and started yelling at my husband about it. I don't know if a bird dropped it; we have a pair of hawks that perch in a pine tree across the street and hunt.
> 
> I like Waldo since you have a connection to the name already.



Corn snakes are a type of rat snake and you are in their natural range. I'd love to have neat wild snakes, only have garter and rubber boas here


----------



## Jersey Girl (Aug 7, 2020)

Cornelius!  Corny but fitting!  Lol


----------



## Cosmo71 (Aug 7, 2020)

We went out and bought the snake today a "ball python" which we named Deceit or D for short


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 7, 2020)

Cosmo71 said:


> We went out and bought the snake today a "ball python" which we named Deceit or D for short View attachment 48417


I love ball pythons. I've had them in past, always been nice snakes.

Look into joining a python group or forum. That set up isn't ideal for a ball. You'll end up with shedding issues using aspen, they need fairly high humidity.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Aug 7, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> I love ball pythons. I've had them in past, always been nice snakes.
> 
> Look into joining a python group or forum. That set up isn't ideal for a ball. You'll end up with shedding issues using aspen, they need fairly high humidity.



We had a Humidity box for our 2.  Just a plastic bin w/lid, having a few holes cut in.  I had damp flannel inside so they could chill in the steamy interior.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 8, 2020)

Cosmo71If the setup advice came from a pet shop they are notorious for bad advice when it comes to reptiles. As Obsidian mentioned join a python group or forum.

Obsidian I was looking up Cornsnakes and the different colors with I assume are morphs but I know nothing about corn snakes. The Lavender looks like a really neat color, and I can see how one could get addicted to acquiring the different colored corn snakes. 

Off topic: Houdini is getting a girlfriend next week. Hopefully, they will like each other. Sure you never want a Day Gecko? Or maybe your daughter? Of course, that is dependent if they like each other, and decide not to fight.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 8, 2020)

@cmzaha yes, the different colors are morph and their are a ton of different morphs, plus they can be combined to create even more.

Lavenders are nice, had a big female years back when I was trying to breed. One of my favorites is a opal which is a combination of lavender and amelanistic.

I'm not against a day gecko but our house gets pretty cold in the winter.
Hope your two get along, babies would be so cute.


----------



## SPowers (Aug 8, 2020)

Orpheus


----------



## Cosmo71 (Aug 8, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> I love ball pythons. I've had them in past, always been nice snakes.
> 
> Look into joining a python group or forum. That set up isn't ideal for a ball. You'll end up with shedding issues using aspen, they need fairly high humidity.


thank you. That is what the pet store owner said as well. The aspen came with the kit.  I will definitely look into a facebook group. Thank you for the kind but honest feedback. Hearing it twice..I will change out the bedding sooner than later...it is very thin bedding.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 8, 2020)

Awesome, glad to hear it. I always liked cypress mulch and often it can be found at garden centers, just make sure it doesn't have any added chemicals.

Be aware many of the reptile groups are hung up on tubs for balls, some can be quite nasty to people using tanks. Just ignore that talk, the info on temps, bedding and feeding are whats important.

I actually prefer this site Ball-Pythons.net Forums
Its not very active anymore but it has all the info you need.


----------



## GemstonePony (Aug 8, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> @cmzaha yes, the different colors are morph and their are a ton of different morphs, plus they can be combined to create even more.
> 
> Lavenders are nice, had a big female years back when I was trying to breed. One of my favorites is a opal which is a combination of lavender and amelanistic.
> 
> ...


I looked up lavender and opal, and how did I get today years old without finding out that snakes can be purple!    I still miss my aquariums with sparkly fish and lush plants, but it looks like snakes could give them a run for their money on the color scheme!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 9, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> Be aware many of the reptile groups are hung up on tubs for balls, some can be quite nasty to people using tanks. Just ignore that talk, the info on temps, bedding and feeding are whats important.
> 
> I actually prefer this site Ball-Pythons.net Forums
> Its not very active anymore but it has all the info you need.


You are correct that reptile groups can get hung up on one thing and get quite nasty if you do not agree. One I am in says to never feed days baby food. When I first had a breeding pair all we had back in the 70's was baby food my pair lived a long time and produced many babies. Of course, me being me I did mention it and received no comments.    They were bashing someone for feeding baby food.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 9, 2020)

Oh yes, I've went rounds over baby food when I kept creasties. 
People say healthy reptiles won't starve themselves if offered proper food but I've seen it happen. If they don't see a certain item as food, they won't eat it.

You definitely need thick skin if you want to get involved with the online reptile community.


----------



## Cosmo71 (Aug 9, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> Awesome, glad to hear it. I always liked cypress mulch and often it can be found at garden centers, just make sure it doesn't have any added chemicals.
> 
> Be aware many of the reptile groups are hung up on tubs for balls, some can be quite nasty to people using tanks. Just ignore that talk, the info on temps, bedding and feeding are whats important.
> 
> ...


Thank you for pointing me to the site. it doesn't matter if its not very active, I can find a lot of good information, just like this soap forum.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm thinking about naming him Romeo. Not sure why that popped in my head but it's the only name coming to me at the moment.


----------



## peachymoon (Aug 10, 2020)

I have been thinking about getting a snake, it's been on my mind the last couple of weeks so I've been doing research on the proper care and setup for one. What lovely happenstance to see this post today, I feel like it's a sign! A soapy & slithery sign, lol.  

@Obsidian Go with your gut! Romeo's a cute name for him.  & thanks for posting the forum, I will be checking it out as well!

@Cosmo71 Your new family member is so cute!! Congratulations.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2020)

anyone looking for cornsnake care, cornsnakes.com is the place to go. Its also nearly inactive but full of great info.


----------



## Cosmo71 (Aug 13, 2020)

Today is feeding day for our new snake.  I have really come to like him and am always worried about him wondering is he cold, bored, happy!  He does not like to have his head touched but he is getting more comfortable when being held and will come out of his ball and cuddle and look and smell? with his tongue.  Otherwise, most days he spends time in the corner of his shelter away from the light hidden in some fake foliage.  It is quite warm in his tank, about 80. We don't have air conditioning so I think he is doing well.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 13, 2020)

Cosmo71 said:


> Today is feeding day for our new snake.  I have really come to like him and am always worried about him wondering is he cold, bored, happy!  He does not like to have his head touched but he is getting more comfortable when being held and will come out of his ball and cuddle and look and smell? with his tongue.  Otherwise, most days he spends time in the corner of his shelter away from the light hidden in some fake foliage.  It is quite warm in his tank, about 80. We don't have air conditioning so I think he is doing well.



Sounds like he is doing well. Balls are shy and prefer to stay hidden. You can give him more greenery and get some aquarium backing to cover three sides of his tank.
They do not like having their head touched, ever. Even old, puppy tame ones will jerk away if you touch the head.

Good luck with feeding, balls can be difficult. If using frozen/thawed, try heating it with a hair drier after its thawed. The extra heat will get the snakes attention.

My snake will be here today. He is about a hour away right now. Has two more post offices to go through before he actually get on a truck to me.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 13, 2020)

Waiting for Pics.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 13, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> Waiting for Pics.



Here ya go, he just got here. So cute and tiny


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 14, 2020)

Oh my, he is tiny and yep very cute.


----------



## KimR (Aug 14, 2020)

Love corn snakes. They move fast. Hope you are up to catching him!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 14, 2020)

KimR said:


> Love corn snakes. They move fast. Hope you are up to catching him!


Obsidian is experienced with them.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 14, 2020)

Beautiful colors on that little guy. Have fun with him.


----------



## Cosmo71 (Aug 14, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> Here ya go, he just got here. So cute and tiny
> 
> Oh my gosh! He is so adorable.  What will he eat?  We fed our new snake for the first time today. He was a pro and put us at ease killing the mouse with as little drama as possible.  My daughter has 2 pet mice so it was sorta sad for her but she loves her snake so it was what it was!


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 14, 2020)

Hes eating day old frozen thawed mice.


----------

